# A Dark Orbit [Drum Play-Through] (heavy)



## toothbrush (Dec 31, 2015)

Greetings. A few months ago, I joined (for the first time in my life) a metal band in St. Louis, MO, A Dark Orbit. ADO had parted ways with their previous drummer and their style of music seemed fitting for my drumming. I enjoy their material and hope to have more content to show in the future. This is a play-through of a track from their newest album, Inverted (I hesitate to use the phrase "our newest album" because I had absolutely no creative input--I joined after the album was written). This track is tough for me to play but I wanted to select a song from the album that was challenging. Hope some of you dig it!


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jan 8, 2016)

Great video, and nice drumming, man!


----------



## toothbrush (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## will_shred (Feb 8, 2016)

Dude this song is so ....ing great. Great recording too. I usually don't like djent/deathcore stuff but I really like what you're doing with the rhythms.


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 8, 2016)

this album was a reallllllly pleasant surprise last year. good video dude! cant wait to hear more


----------



## toothbrush (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you, both! Much appreciated. That section at 1:37 was weird to learn, haha. Thanks for watching


----------



## Ivars V (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey!

Awesome play-through! Your band really tickles my fancy. Gonna give the last album some spins!


----------



## toothbrush (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks a bunch, *Ivars V*


----------

